# Great Uncle passed-



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

Great Uncle Just Passed Away:

He was a teacher at Milby HS in Houston for many 30+ years, a Mason and very involved politically.

He came down with alz-heimers several years ago and he had no direct family.
My mother his niece- had started taking care of things for him and it eventually got too overwhelming for her. We found a great place (home) for him. They could not have done a better job caring for him. He was happy there.

The sad thing about this is ALL of his many friends diappeared! I thought Masons were like brothers. He and I were not really close and I would see him more than his friends of 60 years. I am also upset that his retirement paid him about $3500 monthly. The home cost over $5k monthly. No help for a man who served his community so well for many years. We are glad he passed in this home as in a couple of months he would have run out of $$ and we would have to had put him in a state home where he would be miserable. 

It is sad, a man who has done so much and part of some brotherhood elite group such as the Masons and he died with nothing, not even his friends care. 

I just need to vent a bit and I know he is up there now with his brother (my grandpa) and my grandmother and I am sure he remembers everything now.
God Bless him.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

So sorry to hear that the Lodge didnt come to his side or visit. Did anyone ever contact the Lodge to let them know? I know my Lodge here makes a point to notify the Brethren when another Brother or family member of a Brother is ill or in a bad way. I know when I called my Father-in-Laws Lodge in Tenn and told them of some hardships he was facing, they rallied to him.

If you would like, let me know of his Lodge and I will contact them to let them know of his passing and they will come do a Masonic graveside service if you like and make sure he is placed to rest with the appropriate regalia to be laid with him.

It sounds like he was a stand up man and did much to support his community. I am glad to hear he passsed in a place he was comfortable. Please let me know if I can do anything to contact his Lodge. Once a Brother, ALWAYS a Brother!

Brad


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

I would not contact them at all. They where not there when you needed them. It sads me to hear of this story as it is all to common today. Many people are out living all there family and really have nothing left. No friends, no money nothing. 

We come into this world with nothing but love but we also leave with nothing and sometimes no love. I hope to beat the system and die of a heart attack on the spot or fall out of the boat when my day comes and I can not do for myself. Would be nice to go without causing a lot of work for others and without giving what little I have to medicine. If they let me die they sure have not earned my money. LOL. 

Prayers for you and your wife.


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks,
When he got ill and we had to move him to the home his best friend of 50+ years and Masonic brother went to see him once over the nearly 5 years he was in the home. Even that took me and my mom getting on him pretty hard and then he went. I am not sure of the Lodge but I believe it is Park Place Chapter, Jacques Demolay He was also Woshipful Master, Scottish Rite and many other things. In one of his moments of clarity he almost said he did not want the Masonic Service because they let him down in a way. We are having someone I guess from the chapter to do a graveside service but I do not think any of them even know who he is.
When we asked his friend about what the masons could do to help the told us we could sell his home and things, and his pension checks would go to them and they could take him to their facility in Arlington, It was not even a place that could care for him. It is more like a senior community. It just upsets me.
Like you said you come in and go out with... nearly nothing.
He was a man who loved to eat. He got up from the table at lunch, was walking to his roomfor his nap and never made it. He died full, and I am sure very happy. Thanks Guys 
RIP 
Edward N. Thompson
1931-2008


----------

